# looking for a GSD breeder in NC,SC,TN,GA.



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

I am new to the group and am looking for some guidance and help in finding a legit GSD breeder in the NC,SC,TN,GA areas. i live in charlotte north carolina and i would prefer a breeder that i can go and meet before buying a puppy from. i'm looking to get a western german shepherd. that will be come a family member, protection dog, and possible put him in training for Schutzhund. 

i'm originally from kuwait and i'v been raised surrounded by eastern German shepherds. back home i do own a 3yrs old male and a 2.5yrs old female and just move here to north carolina a year ago. and it's time to get a GSD for the family. 

as the price goes, im putting a budge of $1250 up to $2000.

any recommendation will be appreciated


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Contact Nadia Adams at Oher Tannen - German Shepherds "von den Oher Tannen" - German Shepherd puppies for sale - German Shepherd Dog breeder - Imported German Shepherd Puppies for sale - Imported adult German Shepherds and puppies available
She is near Atlanta and has top quality dogs and is an outstanding person


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

k9imports | von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

i would like to thank you for your helps and suggestions. in fact i did call nadia this mornimg twice and left a voicemail but i haven't got any responds yet. i will try again tomorrow. 

do anyone by any chance know any review about this breeder ? 

i called him today and he asked to read allover his website and call him back but he didn't answer neither Authentic German Shepherd puppies for sale Tennessee Kentucky


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, try Yulia at Von Lotta kennels. She breeds West German show line dogs, but she titles hers in SchH so some dogs she produces, at least, have the ability to participate. I have actually been considering Von Lotta for my next shepherd.
German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

Never heard of that breeder. Another member will likely be able to give you an opinion.


----------



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

thank you for your sugestions! as of now I'm in contact with Ben & Rhonda Lakeman they are from metro atlanta, they dont have a website but she emailed me saying her dog parents are #2 World Champion Quenn vom Löher Weg and #2 World Champion Odin vom Holtkämper Hof. so could any one give me any information about this breeder or if anyone heared about them ? they are pricing their dogs at 1200 and 1600.
also im in contact with German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd Breeders does any one have any reviews about them ? their puppiers are priced between $2000 and $3000

thanks again


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is all you need: Sequoyah German Shepherds

We purchased Elly May thru Dr Thompson and she is a super GSD lady and we still have her for a Vet. ( a hours drive) I met one of her patients (who also purchased her GSD there) and she makes a 6 hour drive round trip to see the her.

Here's a thread from GS.com : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153570-sequoyah-shepherds.html


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Haus Brezel in Henderson, NC. Call Toni or check out Haus Brezel - German Shepherd Breeder | Trained German Shepherds | AKC German Shepherds


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check with Yulia at Von Lotta kennels and Charlie Starr at Drache Felde Kennels in Lexington KY. Have seen dogs from both and impressed with temperaments, etc from both.

Both Yulia and Charlie work and know their dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The Packman said:


> Here is all you need: Sequoyah German Shepherds
> 
> We purchased Elly May thru Dr Thompson and she is a super GSD lady and we still have her for a Vet. ( a hours drive) I met one of her patients (who also purchased her GSD there) and she makes a 6 hour drive round trip to see the her.
> 
> Here's a thread from GS.com : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153570-sequoyah-shepherds.html


The op was not originally clear, but I gathered by context he was looking for West German showlines, not West German working lines and Sequoyah dogs are mainly Czech from what I have seen.with some WGWL thrown in...even though they are building a good rep.


----------



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

i would like to thank everyone for their suggestions and input. as what "jocoyn" said i think i made everyone get confused by my poor english. sorry about that.

but im looking for a german showline.

i'm going to visit a breeder in Tennessee this friday to see the kennel, the sire and the dam, as well as the puppies even tho they are 4 weeks old. i will appreciate any input or reviews about the breeder : German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd Breeders 

and the litter pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=715040&mother=674581

as well this is a pic of the puppies from the last litter:


----------



## dhari (Nov 5, 2012)

i would like to thank everyone that help me with PM'S or by reply's here. 

after a good research and talking with couple of breeds. today i made my decision and reserved a puppy from *Dr. peter banffy* at *banffy haus*

i had a great experience dealing with him as i learned a lot from those couple phone calls. as well he backed me up with a great warranty on the puppy.


----------



## hatemaly68 (Sep 24, 2013)

How is your puppy? I'm oraginally from Egypt and I moved to US 12 years ago. I got my german shepherd pup 10 month ago from *Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, Kentucky*


----------

